# Port Aransas Channel



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)




----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

i like the "bird" thanks heheh, 
humm seems it has a bit of an aileron problem on the left wing.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Yeah, he has a fish hook in his wing. In some other closer shots you can see it very well.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I want the cruser . Nice . Looks like you were on the beach. I really love that place. Wish I could go ahead and retire there. The park is a nice place to catch the traffic also.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

All looking good!


----------

